# LFTB



## Former grunt (Feb 26, 2018)

The day is finally here. Good luck to everyone, getting ready to head out to state land in about 40 mins.


----------



## jstfish48162 (Mar 8, 2003)

My first ever LFTB!!!
Good luck to everyone and shoot em in the face!!!
I was able to roost a couple birds last night and planning on getting in dark and early for the hunt!!!


----------



## kisherfisher (Apr 6, 2008)

Good luck Brian ! You will be fishing this afternoon ! LOL


----------



## CDN1 (May 27, 2018)

Good luck turkey chasers. Ontario opener today! Watched 4 strutters head for roost last night. Lets see if they follow the rest of the script this morning??? 
Enjoy what should be a great turkey hunting day!!!!


----------



## springIstrutfallIrut (Mar 30, 2012)

Should be a good morning. finishing my coffee and headed out


----------



## michiganoutdoorsman (Dec 29, 2010)

Best of luck guys! I’ll be eager to read the play by plays. Michigan trout opener today so I’ll hopefully hear some along the river. Beautiful and calm morning today!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Just got to my spot. Feels like a
Good morning. Good luck all


----------



## BillBuster (Apr 25, 2005)

Set up with my 10 year old boy and his 20 ga fingers crossed! He missed huge Tom on Monday. He’s been very patient and I’m proud of him.


----------



## springIstrutfallIrut (Mar 30, 2012)

Holy freaking gobbling! !!! On fire would be an understatement


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Quiet here but a nice morning.


----------



## Yankee#1 (Jun 3, 2015)

Slow in this part of KZoo this morning. More roosters than gobblers...but sunrise is spectacular 











Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

Cloudy in these parts. 

One bird gobbling 1/2 mile SE.









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Botiz (Oct 21, 2010)

Good luck fellas.


----------



## Scottygvsu (Apr 19, 2003)

Good luck all. A brisk 24* but calm.


----------



## BillBuster (Apr 25, 2005)

Lots of gobbling on roost but quiet now. Waiting game


----------



## Scottygvsu (Apr 19, 2003)

Been silent for awhile now. I know they’re around, I’ll sit tight for a bit. I have a hard time not packing up and trying to strike a hot one.


----------



## aw561838 (Jan 25, 2016)

Pretty noisy where I was this morning too. I didn’t see a thing. I’m not sure if it matters, but I crossed a creek and everything I heard was on the other side of it. 











This is my new spot. Hopefully it’s better for me.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

Good luck shoot straight & be safe everyone. Had this scene 90 minutes ago. 3 longbeards fanned out herding 4-5 hens around out in front of us 125 yds. Hens slowly working towards us. It was gonna be EPIC... Then the farmer shows up 










What ya gonna do, not only is he the property owner, he's family. Heading to spot#2 now.


----------



## mrcheese (Dec 1, 2017)

Waiting....










Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## springIstrutfallIrut (Mar 30, 2012)

Flock slow played it across a field this morning 200 yds out hanging tight. They moved into a woods a hen split off and came by me solo, hopefully they're splitting up and I can catch one lonely and cruising.


----------

